# Sony Xperia Z5



## expatinasia (Sep 1, 2015)

It has been quite some time since I used a Sony mobile, switching to Samsung after I got fed up with the proprietary cables Sony used to use to charge the phone.

Now that has changed, and while I really like the new Samsung Edge phones, they are very expensive.

This new phone from Sony, while unlikely to be cheap, does have some very interesting specs and if it is not too expensive, could well be my next phone.



> On top of the 4K screen (which yields over 800 pixels per inch), the device also packs a 23-megapixel camera with a 0.03 second autofocus and 5X digital zoom, confirming a previous leak.



It should also have improved low light performance over the previous Xperia flagship and you will be able to choose the resolution in the Superior Auto mode between 8 megapixels (16:9), 20 megapixels (16:9), and 23 megapixels (4:3).

http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/31/sony-xperia-z5-premium-leak/

It is quite amazing what they are packing into such small spaces.

Thoughts?


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: Sony Xperia Z5 Premium to have 4K screen!*

Surprised nobody is interested in this as the camera for a phone sounds quite impressive, and those that have seen the screen say it is amazing.

Here's a hands on review:

https://www.androidpit.com/sony-xperia-z5-premium-review


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: Sony Xperia Z5 Premium to have 4K screen!*

Video 4K, highly compressed?

No, thanks.
I prefer 1080P with fine video compression.

Screen resolution 800dpi?

No, thanks.
I do not see the pixes individually at 300dpi, so 800dpi would be useless in such a small screen.


----------



## rs (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: Sony Xperia Z5 Premium to have 4K screen!*

An excellent case of having a 'killer' feature to help sell the phone, even though 800dpi is useless unless using some form of magnification such as VR goggles. For people that use this screen natively, that's wasted battery life, processing power and cost for no good reason.

Anyway, what exactly do Sony mean by the rating of IP 65 _and_ IP 68? Does that mean it can only withstand a light spray of water and no more before it gets harmed, whilst simultaneously coping with submersion in deep water for a long duration? What am I missing here? To me it's like a Ferrari selling a car with a top speed of 217mph _and_ 30mph.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Sony Xperia Z5 Premium to have 4K screen!*

I have no idea how the 4K video is compressed, nor by how much etc.

But I do not think this is just a marketing gimmick - like Apple phones etc. It reminds me of 720 v 1080 and I agree with Sony that there is no point in going to a 2.5K screen as there is no 2.5K content but there is going to be lots and lots of 4K content, so I would think that within the next 2-3 years all new phones will have 4K displays.

There is a difference between IP65 and IP68.



> IP65 Enclosure - IP rated as "dust tight" and protected against water projected from a nozzle.





> IP 68 Enclosures - IP rated as "dust tight" and protected against complete, continuous submersion in water.



source: http://www.euroboxenclosures.co.uk/IP-Ratings-Explained.html

But for me, what I find interesting is the camera. We all know Sony sensors are supposed to be pretty good and it sounds like this one, is one of the best in any camera (and currently only in this phone).

The AF for a camera also looks impressive and at 0.03ms is supposed to be the quickest of any phone.

Forbes is also saying that it can shoot RAW images:
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jaymcgregor/2015/09/03/5-reasons-to-buy-sony-xperia-z5-premium/2/

I have not touched it yet, but the specs sound very interesting and everyone who has seen it say the screen is _*very*_ impressive, so maybe the eye can see more than we give them credit for.

I am just surprised that such a phone / camera has not interested more here.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 30, 2015)

DxOMark has given the camera on the Sony Xperia Z5 the best scores on a mobile phone to date.

Impressive considering they use the default 8 MP images and not the full 23 MP which you can change in the settings.

http://www.dxomark.com/Mobiles/Sony-Xperia-Z5-Mobile-review-Best-mobile-photo-video-scores-to-date


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Sony Xperia Z5 Premium to have 4K screen!*

I got the Samsung S6 Edge+ a couple of weeks ago and the 16mp camera is really good, and the screen is gorgeous.
Makes my photos look really good.
I'd be surprised if a 4K screen would look much better.

I really like how Samsung phones work. They have great battery life and it's just so easy to put stuff on it, and take stuff off it.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Sony Xperia Z5 Premium to have 4K screen!*



Bennymiata said:


> I got the Samsung S6 Edge+ a couple of weeks ago and the 16mp camera is really good, and the screen is gorgeous.
> Makes my photos look really good.
> I'd be surprised if a 4K screen would look much better.
> 
> I really like how Samsung phones work. They have great battery life and it's just so easy to put stuff on it, and take stuff off it.



I like Samsung phones too, in fact I have a Galaxy Note which I am very happy with. The Samsung S6 is second in the DxO tests, though I am not sure what would happen if they stopped testing at the default camera level and went straight to maximum resolution. There is a big difference between the default 8MP and the max 23 MP on the Sony.

I am tempted by the Sony as the water resistance is appealing and the camera sounds quite good for something that you nearly always have with you.

I just wish Sony would make the bezel of their phones smaller, I find them quite unattractive in that regard.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 1, 2015)

4K on a 5" screen should be just about ideal for me.

Technically I could use 8K if I look at the screen from 6" away, which I can do, reasonably comfortably even, but watching a movie on a 5" screen is kind of defeating the point of having IMAX level image quality.
8K mobile displays will be necessary to make a 4K VR headset though. You need 4K per eye, and those have optics between you and the screen so that even old people can use it.


----------

